# Ch-AFC Cresta Gold Rip - photo to remember!



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

God what happened? Look at this dog. And I struggle to gain any respect with my golden today


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you for posting this. It is a great reminder of the tremendous split in the breed. I sometimes wonder if I would be allowed to bring Belle in the show ring.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't know if this picture shows exactly what this dog looks like....  It does show a dog leaping into a lake - which I think most people regardless of pedigree or titling have seen their dogs do. Set a dog up to do dock jumping (for example) and you're going to get some fun pictures. Or go out off leash and cross country with a young and healthy golden retriever. <= I was out in the woods with my guys and having a heart attack every few seconds because of my stout-heart little show guy jumping over every fallen tree regardless of how high or wide. In many cases, there were multiple trees down and he was jumping over all of them. What this demonstrates is physical fitness, joint health, and joy of GOING that you will always see in a young golden when turned loose. 

Which btw - one proud and scary moment yesterday was Bertie catching sight of a duck out on the water and trying to go out and get it. This meant him jumping in on thin and slushy ice, and trying to swim-break his way out to the open water area where the duck was. <= I was proud to see him showing some bird-chasing tendencies, just as I was proud he reluctantly gave up the chase when I hollered at him to come back. <= Doesn't mean my dog is a duck hunter who'd go out and do the breed proud just on instinct (LOL). But I do think it showed he is not just a soft and lazy dog with too much coat to float as a lot of people like to see show dogs.

Splits in the breed can be seen when a dog is stacked up or gaiting officially - OR - when they are actually being used as retrievers and fetching whatever they were sent to fetch. I don't think you can spot them by a picture of a dog essentially dock jumping.


----------



## Sweese (Sep 25, 2013)

That is not the look of a Golden you see in the show ring today. He also looks red. I sure like those red dogs.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, it is a gorgeous photo. I'm a k9data nerd and love looking through photos of dogs who are long gone. I hope more field people will pursue the CCA and more conformation people will train their dogs for a working certificate or a JH. Personally I'd love to see conformation judging done with dogs who've been dunked first. Correct coat and structure to do the job they were originally bred for.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you for posting that. It really is interesting to see how things have evolved.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

And a dry picture showing he did have a coat: http://photobucket.com/images/fc afc fishhook molly rip
Wondering if the top field champions of the past would make the cut in today's trials.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

The leaping hunting retriever photo is great. That dog has his eyes on a target.

The photo bucket link, dry coat, did not work for me.

Anyone here have dogs descended from him?


Max


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

LOVE that photo! That was a dog loving what he was doing, too.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think he would be presented differently (grooming and handling), but he wouldn't be so outlandish out there...  He was a gorgeous dog.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks Kate. He was a beautiful dog. Muzzle seems longer and ears smaller than what is customary today. Or, am I seeing things?

Max


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

This right here is how I truly imagined all Goldens to look like when I used to think of them as a kid. 
This is the way I prefer goldens. I could only dream that Proof will grow into this. He still has NO coat, but this is the perfect coat to me. I love it. what a BEAUTIFUL creature.

And edited to add that I still love my conformation style girls and think they are beautiful too. I dont want to start anything...


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

My only point of posting this link was to show a dog that makes jumping into water the best thing ever! Camera technology wasn't very advanced back then to get a shot like this. I think k9data is so great for keeping records like this and sharing them with the public!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Who is everyone's ideal when they think of a classic Golden Retriever outline? 
No wrong answers here.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

hollyk said:


> Who is everyone's ideal when they think of a classic Golden Retriever outline?
> No wrong answers here.












which looks an awful lot like this:


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Lovely Anney. 
Yogi?
Very similar to your Bally I think.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't have any sideways-standing pictures to throw in here....but when I was like 10-11 years old and making my mom buy me golden retriever magazines and pictures and stuff... I had an old picture (probably from a magazine cover) of Tigathoe Kiowa II. And pretty much that was my idea of a golden retriever growing up. 










Obviously - other views of Ki might have been different than what I'm imagining based on this popular picture of him and the sitting and looking at the camera pictures that I have as well...


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

hollyk said:


> Lovely Anney.
> Yogi?
> Very similar to your Bally I think.



Yes. It's his grandpa 
Wish Bally had his headpiece -- but I got way more field go instead  I'll take it


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks to all for this thread, and Kate for answering many questions. 


Max


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Pedigree: AFC Glenhaven Devil's Advocate UDT MH WCX OS FDHF

My favorite golden!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Claudia M said:


> Pedigree: AFC Glenhaven Devil's Advocate UDT MH WCX OS FDHF
> 
> My favorite golden!


Anyone have a side/stacked picture of him?


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Megora said:


> I don't have any sideways-standing pictures to throw in here....but when I was like 10-11 years old and making my mom buy me golden retriever magazines and pictures and stuff... I had an old picture (probably from a magazine cover) of Tigathoe Kiowa II. And pretty much that was my idea of a golden retriever growing up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I see that Golden outline. 
The breeder/judge evaluator that I was paired with in a CCA always started their verbal evaluation with a comment about how the outline of their dog definitely defined it as a Golden Retriever. 

I love looking at breeders websites or on K9 data when they include a picture of the dog stacked wet.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

here's Bally's GRCA logo imitation after a swim


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Bally is an all around boy for sure and the icing on the cake is his beautiful temperament.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Megora,
Your favorite dog Tigathoe Kiowa II was the father of Ch Sunstream Gypsy of Topbrass Pedigree: Ch Sunstream Gypsy of Topbrass OD. She was bred to Holway Barty. Together they produced NAFC FC AFC Topbrass Cotton. Cotton is in just about every field dog's pedigree. I love it when we can make connections like this! Cotton's mom was a show dog! How about that! Pedigree: NAFC FC AFC Topbrass Cotton OS FDHF That breeding was produced by Jackie Mertens. I don't know why I hadn't noticed that before.


----------

